
Who gets shot in America - ca98am79
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/07/15/who-gets-shot-in-america/
======
grecy
Another excellent related "how other countries do it" example is the data that
shows German police used only 85 bullets against people in 2011 [1]. Actually,
49 were warning shots, 36 shots on suspects. 15 persons were injured, 6 were
killed.

The population of Germany is 80 million, the USA is 318 million, right on 4x
bigger.

If the per-capita numbers were somewhat similar, Police in America would only
kill 24 people per year.

In reality, ~400 people are killed by law enforcement in the USA each year, or
about 16 times more than if they followed Germany's numbers. (not all of those
are shooting, but the vast majority are)

(The overall murder rate is 4.8/100k in the USA vs 0.8/100k in Germany. [3] )

[1] [http://www.thewire.com/global/2012/05/german-police-used-
onl...](http://www.thewire.com/global/2012/05/german-police-used-
only-85-bullets-against-people-2011/52162/)

[2]
[http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/2008-10-14-justif...](http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/2008-10-14-justifiable_N.htm)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intention...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate)

------
jchonphoenix
For the love of god, have a chart in an article like this

